# English Lesson for Herpers



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

With all this talk of reptile eggs lately, I keep seeing the words "layed" and "laid" and never know which one to use. Until today, when I finally decided to consult my trusty dictionary - only to discover that the word "layed" does not even exist :|

*Lay *(verb) : 'to *lay* eggs'

*Laid* (verb) (past tense of of lay) : 'it *laid* eggs'

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
therefore...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Correct:* "my python laid eggs today"

*Incorrect:* "my python layed eggs today"

Lesson over


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

But can your python get laid today?

Or was it layed down to rest? (incorrect)


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But can you python get laid today?


nope
but can you're python get laid today?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

No.. but can YOUR python get laid today?


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL what have I started  :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok... Miss B... Apostrophe lesson...

Explain why Your and You're are different - I can start you off with You're is You Are... You can complete it...


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 6, 2007)

eh i am over its holidays it hurts to think


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

ok... I'm (short for I am) over it. NOTE THE FULL STOP. It's (short for it is) holidays. FULL STOP AGAIN. It hurts to think. And again FULL STOP!

Kids these days...

So your post should read:

I'm over it. It's holidays. It hurts to think.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

*Your *indicates possession, as in : "that's your python"

*You're* is the contraction of 'you are', as in : "you're replying to my thread"


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 6, 2007)

lol. Happy now? i thought so.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 6, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> lol. Happy now? i thought so.


Who thought so? You? you?


----------



## method (Oct 6, 2007)

btz if u tlkz lik dis u r 1337z?!! r u nt?


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 6, 2007)

Orly? YaRly.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 6, 2007)

It took me ages to figure out how these lyrics by Snow Patrol could possibly be gramatically correct:

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

The verb "to lie" has got to be one of the most complicated simple words there is!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 6, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> lol. Happy now? i thought so.



Nope! You forgot a capital I. lol


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

You lie about the lying - you only lay down to law when you got laid off and went to home and lay down next to the dog that was lying right there next to you. But he's always there when you lie down!


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 6, 2007)

It is hard to keep ones grammar as correct as possible with the way Australians use slang. My partners mother is a school teacher so i do get some help sometimes although spelling is not her strong point. We play scrabble alot.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh dear, "alot" is one of my pet hates - correct: a lot  two separate words. Even used correctly it is still not a very good term to use - so many better synonyms! 
We play scrabble _often_.......
There are _many_ snakes I would like to purchase...... 

And don't forget ownership - My partner's mother...
At least you can spell grammar though, so many people say "grammer"


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> ok... I'm (short for I am) over it. NOTE THE FULL STOP. It's (short for it is) holidays. FULL STOP AGAIN. It hurts to think. And again FULL STOP!
> 
> * Kids these days...*
> 
> ...




Hey, don't blame us, I am fifteen and I use better grammar than you, you start sentences with capital letters, like *Ok*, not *ok.

*Adults these days... :?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

haha... thanks DK... Or should that read: Haha... Thanks DK.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> haha... thanks DK... Or should that read: Haha... Thanks DK.



Lol


----------



## Riley (Oct 6, 2007)

lol ill put in my bit 
*Is about to write thoughtfully of all the rules*
I hate it when people pronounce z as 'zee', not 'zed'. It's American!
Now one of my friends even says 'ketchup' instead of tomato sauce.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 6, 2007)

Even the word 'Google' is comonplace. And how did they even come up with it??


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2007)

Text is so much nicer to read when it has correct spelling, grammar and punctuation! Do they still have English classes at school?


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2007)

Leigh said:


> Even the word 'Google' is comonplace. And how did they even come up with it??



A Google is a number...

I think it is:

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

One and then One Hundred Zero's.

Edit - Actually the number is Googol of which Google is named after, like they have a Googol pages etc.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2007)

Zee is correct - otherwise how else will it rhyme with ABC?

... X Y and Z
Now I know my ABC's, won't you come and sing with me?


----------



## Riley (Oct 6, 2007)

lol. In English classes, we just learn how to make comics and poems etc. My teacher has even got some grammer wrong once or twice lol


----------



## Leigh (Oct 6, 2007)

wasn't there something in the news about teachers teaching incorrect grammar, as is seen in Riely's use of 'grammer'. as for 'zee', it comes alongside color, mom and george bush, so i choose 'zed'


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2007)

Riley said:


> lol. In English classes, we just learn how to make comics and poems etc. My teacher has even got some grammer wrong once or twice lol



Not in our English class, Year 10 Advanced English, It was challenging last semester and I loved it, but this semester we have a different teacher, she is teaching us Year 4 English for gods sakes...

First we learned Little Red Riding Hood, and now some queer book about mutants...


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

I think command of the English language is highly overrated. I don't see many English teachers making a lot of money.  If I had a choice between English and science, I'd take science every time. I don't really give a rats about spelling/grammar.


----------



## Lesa (Oct 6, 2007)

You have no idea how long I've wanted someone to start a thread like this. Let's talk about "there" - there's actually 3 different spellings, no I'm not kidding, THREE!
There - as in location (over there)
Their - as in ownership (that is their snake)
They're - (They're [They are] coming for dinner)
Let's get with it people and stop teacher's like me grinding teeth as we read different threads.


----------



## Riley (Oct 6, 2007)

exactly!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

Lesa, I wasn't having a dig at English teachers in my last post. I hope it didn't offend


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I think command of the English language is highly overrated. I don't see many English teachers making a lot of money.  If I had a choice between English and science, I'd take science every time. I don't really give a rats about spelling/grammar.



My science lecturers and supervisors didn't find it amusing when our assignments, theses, etc were handed in with spelling and gramatical errors! A good command of the English language is a prerequisite of being a good scientist. Most scientists make very little money!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

So true Sdaji. I suppose I've just got lazy as I have other people who write my reports for me.  I've become a very good proof reader over the years. I think the reason why scientists are generally paid poorly is because they are doing jobs they really love and trade pay for lifestyle.


----------



## Radar (Oct 6, 2007)

Being a scientist....I pose the question...Scientists make money???


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

rednut said:


> Being a scientist....I pose the question...Scientists make money???



Literally???


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Text is so much nicer to read when it has correct spelling, grammar and punctuation! Do they still have English classes at school?


 
Agreed 

I hate seeing poor spelling and grammar. I wish people would learn to use punctuation too.

It's really annoying when you are trying to read someone's post and they just keep adding to their sentence without even considering the odd comma or full stop every now and again and usually by the time I'm finished reading whatever it is they have written I have a massive headache and also cannot even begin to understand either the question they are asking or the point they were trying to make in the first place so guys when you're posting on APS as well as checking your spelling it would be really nice if you please try to add a bit of PUNCTUATION!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't stand it when people incorrectly spell "tongue" as "tounge".


----------



## Viridae (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I think command of the English language is highly overrated. I don't see many English teachers making a lot of money.  If I had a choice between English and science, I'd take science every time. I don't really give a rats about spelling/grammar.



You aren't going to get very far in science without decent English skills either. Believe me, I am 6500 words into a 20000 word thesis.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 6, 2007)

rednut said:


> Being a scientist....I pose the question...Scientists make money???



I was going to pose that question too.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

Viridae said:


> You aren't going to get very far in science without decent English skills either. Believe me, I am 6500 words into a 20000 word thesis.



I bet you if you put the words "I bet you're not even reading this" about 10,000 words into your thesis, your lecturer/professor will not even notice


----------



## Viridae (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I bet you if you put the words "I bet you're not even reading this" about 10,000 words into your thesis, your lecturer/professor will not even notice



Hehe my supervisor will when she reads the draft though


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh here's another pet hate of mine: 'alloud', as in : "I'm not alloud a snake, mum said no" :|


----------



## Leigh (Oct 6, 2007)

one i get is "me and george" instead of "george and I"


----------



## Lozza (Oct 6, 2007)

And using "then" instead of "than"

eg: I've got more then you


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it me, or is the word "that" necessary? I find it superfluous in most situations..


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yes, and 'encloser' - I see it allllllll the time :|

It's 'ENCLOSURE'


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Oh yes, and 'encloser' - I see it allllllll the time :|
> 
> It's 'ENCLOSURE'



Come on, that's a valid word...

Encloser (noun) - one responsible for closing things. For example: Bob has just got a job as an encloser in a door factory.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Come on, that's a valid word...
> 
> Encloser (noun) - one responsible for closing things. For example: Bob has just got a job as an encloser in a door factory.



I laughed.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

^ LOL

And while we're all having a whinge, I hate : 'should of', 'would of', 'could of' :x

It's : 'should have', 'would have', 'could have'


----------



## Lozza (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not just teachers (although some are pretty bad spellers I must admit), I think kids aren't reading enough - or going to the "liberry" :shock: 
Spelling, grammar, vocabulary etc comes from wide reading in my opinion.

Many kids do nothing but play playstation or watch TV in their spare time - never reading. 
That's also why we have childhood obesity (well that and takeaway fatty foods) - gone are the days of running around outside :shock:

Well that's the end of my rant


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

I see a lot of closet school teachers on this forum.  Really, do people really get annoyed over such silly things?


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

It irritates me 

Bad spelling and grammar is just as bad as bad table manners. I hate bad table manners with a passion


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

Miss B said:


> It irritates me
> 
> Bad spelling and grammar is just as bad as bad table manners. I hate bad table manners with a passion



Oh oh, I never sit at the table when I eat. Looks like I've just got into Miss B's bad book :shock:


----------



## Lesa (Oct 6, 2007)

My husband is a teacher - shocking speller! However he's employed because of his trade skills.
On the other hand, I am a primary school teacher and a pretty good speller. I guess it depends on the need?
(shocking typist though)


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Oh oh, I never sit at the table when I eat. Looks like I've just got into Miss B's bad book :shock:


 
Nah, I usually sit on the couch to eat dinner 

But when I am having a meal at the table, I like good table manners. I can't stand to sit across from someone with their elbows on the table, shovelling food into their face and talking with their mouth open *shudders*


----------



## Viridae (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I see a lot of closet school teachers on this forum.  Really, do people really get annoyed over such silly things?



Yeah because its the correct way to do things. Not doing it the correct way is simply laziness. It also facilitates communication, which is particularly important with a medium like a forum.


----------



## Lesa (Oct 6, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Lesa, I wasn't having a dig at English teachers in my last post. I hope it didn't offend


 
No offence taken, we teachers develop a pretty thick skin.....


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

I hate 'txt' spelling.

wld u sell it 2 me 4 $60 k thx bye



Ahh feels good to get all these little rants off my chest


----------



## Lesa (Oct 6, 2007)

Miss B - TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 6, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Nah, I usually sit on the couch to eat dinner
> 
> But when I am having a meal at the table, I like good table manners. I can't stand to sit across from someone with their elbows on the table, shovelling food into their face and talking with their mouth open *shudders*



I normally have so much food in my mouth I can't talk. I do sometimes attempt to talk with my mouth full and usually end up sharing my meal.  At least I'm considerate enough to chew the food before I share it around. 

Seriously, I find talking with your mouth full quite disgusting.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 6, 2007)

Lol. My parents were very persistant with the table manners when I was a child. It used to annoy the crap out of me, but now when I see the way some people eat, I am grateful that they were so damn pedantic about it! :lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 6, 2007)

Well it's about time we had a thread like this! Well done.

I hate text spelling as well. 
I hate poor table manners.
I hate bad grammer and english.

We have such a beautiful language, and the kids of today have no idea how to use it.

I can't remember who posted it, but "alloud"??? I get annoyed at this too. There is no such word. Aloud as in vocally, and allowed as in permitted to do so... these are the only two ways to spell it.

Also: to - I am going *to* the shop
too - it is *too* in here
two - I have *two* snakes

When will people learn to use correct english?

I suppose my pet hate on this site, that I see at least once a day is _"*his*_". Why is that you ask? Because for some reason unbeknown to me, people think that this is now a substitute for "*he's*". 
Yes, that is short for he is.

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest!

Cheers


----------



## method (Oct 7, 2007)

neverrrzz


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 7, 2007)

Riley said:


> Now one of my friends even says 'ketchup' instead of tomato sauce.


We also call it "ketchup" here in the UK, i can't think of anyone i know calling it "tomato sauce".



Leigh said:


> Even the word 'Google' is comonplace. And how did they even come up with it??


I thought google originated from the words "goggle" and "ogle", which mean's to look at something.



Miss B said:


> Oh here's another pet hate of mine: 'alloud', as in : "I'm not alloud a snake, mum said no" :|


Is there even such a word as "alloud" ?? I thought it was spelt "aloud" or have i read the post wrong and thats what youre suggesting ?.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 7, 2007)

Apparently according to wikipedia the word "ketchup" was added to the english language in the late 17th century, but was spelt "catchup" and changed sometime later. 
The word originated from somewhere in Asia.
Learn something new everyday!.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 7, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Is there even such a word as "alloud" ?? I thought it was spelt "aloud" or have i read the post wrong and thats what youre suggesting ?.
> 
> 
> > The correct usage is:
> ...


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, I love this thread!



Lesa said:


> Let's get with it people and stop teacher's like me grinding teeth as we read different threads.


Teacher's? 



Leigh said:


> one i get is "me and george" instead of "george and I"


Well this one could be correct in certain sentences. Eg, "He said hello to me and George" would be correct. But yes, it is usually used incorrectly in sentences like "Me and George went to the beach".


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Oct 7, 2007)

"Me fail English. That's umpossible" (Ralph Wiggum AKA- moron)


----------



## Miss B (Oct 7, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Is there even such a word as "alloud" ?? I thought it was spelt "aloud" or have i read the post wrong and thats what youre suggesting ?.


 
Yeah that's what I'm saying - not only do people use the incorrect word in a sentence, but they spell it wrong too! :lol:

I've seen people say:

"I'm not aloud a snake" (incorrect word), and

"I'm not alloud a snake" (incorrect word AND incorrect spelling)

And more often than not it's younger members. Do they not teach spelling in school these days?  :|


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 7, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Well it's about time we had a thread like this! Well done.
> 
> I hate text spelling as well.
> I hate poor table manners.
> ...



"English" has a capital E. 

"Grammar" does not contain an e. 


Misuse of than and then really annoys me! Sentences like "My snake has more yellow then Julie's" make me cringe! Do these people know the word "than" exists? It would almost make sense if there was a comma after yellow 

There, their, they're... they're three separate words with different meanings!

Too, to and two don't bother me as much for some reason, and startlingly, people seem to use them correctly most of the time! (probably why they don't bother me).

"Alot" is another one which makes me cringe. 

Then some people go to the extreme. I just had someone ask me the question "Do u hav an make berdlee 4 sal?".


----------



## Miss B (Oct 7, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> I just had someone ask me the question "Do u hav an make berdlee 4 sal?".


 
:shock: :shock: :shock:

I can't quite figure out if they are after a Bredli, a beardie, or a birdee.

:lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 7, 2007)

I pity people trying to learn English. Imagine being taught "ough" makes an "off" sound, such as the word cough, then to your dismay, whilst - or while for the Americans among us, while - reading the same sentence you discover the word though - not to mention bought, thorough etc..... How many other languages do you know that have so many exceptions to every rule??


----------



## Krystal (Oct 7, 2007)

No offense to anyone, but I know that threads which don't make sense are really annoying to read! Generally they are written by children, however sometimes they aren't. You are all aware that not everyone finds the English language easy. Some people have learning difficulties and they aren't good at spelling, grammar, etc. 

Also, while doing a lot of reading helps many people spell better - it doesn't help everyone. My parents owned a book store and we all read a lot! My mum and my older sister are both bad at spelling, however they do use good grammar and speak proper (Australian) English.

Oh and one English teacher once told me that saying "me and George" is Australian! Dad didn't like that at all! ( I get in trouble for saying that all the time!)


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 7, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I pity people trying to learn English. Imagine being taught "ough" makes an "off" sound, such as the word cough, then to your dismay, whilst - or while for the Americans among us, while - reading the same sentence you discover the word though - not to mention bought, thorough etc..... How many other languages do you know that have so many exceptions to every rule??


And "rough".

How do you pronounce this word: GHOT ?

Like "fish" of course! 'GH' as in 'rough', 'O' as in 'women', and 'T' as in 'nation'. FISH!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 7, 2007)

Fortunately for the non-english speaking students who came to Australia and ended up in the secondary school I attended, I only taught them how to say "the naughty words." I thought to myself that it was probably more likely that they survive if they could swear like a trooper. Please notice that if I omit the word that from the last - and this sentence, it does not affect the readability. I can't think of any "naughty word" that does not meet the standard rules of the English language. Grrrrrr, the word that in the previous sentence is not superflous.

Please do not mention any "naughty words'" in this thread. I would hate you to get an infraction


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, translation lesson:

*k ill c u 2morro @ 4 den*

_Okay, I'll see you tomorrow at 16:00 then?

_*dat wos da best sho i hav wotched in lyk 4eva!*_

That was the best show I have seen in a very long time.
_


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm so sorry, I never use any grammar... I'm a shocking spelling and tend to ramble on for days with out a breath.... My apologies lol.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 7, 2007)

To be honest it really doesnt bother me, i usually miss out comma's, fullstops, forget caps etc, in most of what i type in these forums.
Some people get a bit worked up about people's spelling & i can understand why when theres a spell checker above every reply box, even this quick reply one!
But aslong as its readable and you can understand it, then fine.
If not.....no one's forcing you to stay there and read it !

Thankyou for that lozza
</IMG>

(i put this through the spell checker & it suggested i change "lozza" to "lezzy" :shock


----------



## channi (Oct 7, 2007)

Seriously this is a forum most of us come to for enjoyment. I don't come here for spelling and grammer. Also, I don't really care if other people use correct spelling or grammer here or not. I believe all people living in Oz should have a firm grip on the English language but keep it real this is a social situation not an institute of education or academia.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 7, 2007)

channi said:


> Seriously this is a forum most of us come to for enjoyment. I don't come here for spelling and grammer. Also, I don't really care if other people use correct spelling or grammer here or not. I believe all people living in Oz should have a firm grip on the English language but keep it real this is a social situation not an institute of education or academia.


Yeah that's why I would rarely mention someone's spelling or grammar in a non-chit chat thread, but it's nice to vent in a fun thread like this.
It can be annoying being a perfectionist, I wish I could just read people's emails/posts/whatever without automatically spotting the errors!


----------



## Lozza (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't mind the odd typo or not using capitals etc when posting but some threads are just plain impossible to understand.
It's not being picky, it's just people should make a bit of an effort so that people understand them


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 7, 2007)

sʞoo1 ʇı uɐɥʇ ɹǝpɹɐɥ s,ʇı 'ǝɯ ǝʌǝı1ǝq - uʍop ǝpısdn ǝdʎʇ ǝ1doǝd uǝɥʍ pǝʎouuɐ ʇǝb ı .11ɐ ʇɐ ǝɯ ǝsɐɥd ʇ,uop sɹoɹɹǝ ɹɐɯɯɐɹb puɐ buı11ǝds


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 7, 2007)

How did you do that?????

That's really cool... LOL


----------



## slim6y (Oct 7, 2007)

I can read profeciently upside down... and backwards... I wasn't aware I could do that!

I bought my daughter some cocoa pops as a treat and on the back of the packet is a whole 'legend' in backwards writing. I was suprised I could read it as easily as forwards. 

Plus reading upside down is a good skill to have - being a teacher I am often on the wrong side of the desk to read notes etc - so reading them upside down makes it easier than having to turn books around.

So how do you write upside down - I so want to do it!


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 7, 2007)

Aslo you can ragerrnae the ltteres insdie wrdos wtih fuor or mroe lerttes and sltil be albe to raed it.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 7, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> How did you do that?????
> 
> That's really cool... LOL



I stand on my head and type with my feet :shock: Trade secret ... I'll PM you


----------



## Lozza (Oct 7, 2007)

slim6y said:


> So how do you write upside down - I so want to do it!


 
It's an acquired skill


----------



## slim6y (Oct 7, 2007)

lozza said:


> It's an acquired skill



So how do I acquire such?


----------



## Lozza (Oct 7, 2007)

slim6y said:


> So how do I acquire such?


practice (or annoying kindergartens with books upsidedown to you) makes perfect


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> So how do I acquire such?


Go on the net, find a backward text...and then just add it to word


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

When I was at school I was one of the best English students in my grade and ended up doing 4 unit English for my HSC. But now, no matter how much Scrabble I play (thank you scrabbulous on facebook!!), I seem to have forgotten how to spell and construct sentences properly!

I even find myself substituting words that I could once spell, for more simple words to save myself the embarrassment of spelling things wrong.

Infact, I've even done that in this post and I'm still sure I've messed up on one or two occassions! 

I'm looking forward to starting college again this week after 2 years off. I'm hoping essay writing will bring back some of my forgotten knowledge!

Otherwise, does anyone have any suggestions on how someone (as lazy as myself) can learn to spell again???


----------



## Miss B (Oct 8, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> Otherwise, does anyone have any suggestions on how someone (as lazy as myself) can learn to spell again???


 
Just use Spell Checker


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Just use Spell Checker


 
But just using spell check makes me even more lazy and does the total opposite to letting me learn!

Although it does come in handy, I admit!


----------



## cockney red (Oct 8, 2007)

*nevar red sow mutch bolix in almy lyfe?*


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 8, 2007)

mee nythfer! al thiis stough ist makng mai i's hert!


----------



## natrix (Oct 8, 2007)

The whole command of written & spoken English has dive-bombed to it's current state
gradually over the last 400 years . Shakespeare wrote for 'common' people remember , it wasn't considered high-brow literature. It's deteriorated at a more rapid rate since radio came on the scene & people started reading less.
It's a bit sad , but the reality is that people are only going to do something about it if they give
a ****** , & a lot don't.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 10, 2007)

i can write faster backwards than i can normally.  (that is, with a pen and paper)
My writing is also neater in backwards form. 

A friend of mine used to email essays about her life, and it was so painful to read because of her lack of spelling, grammar and punctuation. imagine a "txt msg" three pages long!

Crosswords and cryptic crosswords are a great way to learn how to spell. If you can't spell the word, the other words won't fit in correctly.  (unless you spell them wrong too :shock)


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 10, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> Otherwise, does anyone have any suggestions on how someone (as lazy as myself) can learn to spell again???


Reading is good. Read challenging books with lots of big words, you should subconsciously get better at spelling just from being exposed to the words more often.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 10, 2007)

Miss B said:


> With all this talk of reptile eggs lately, I keep seeing the words "layed" and "laid" and never know which one to use. Until today, when I finally decided to consult my trusty dictionary - only to discover that the word "layed" does not even exist :|
> 
> *Lay *(verb) : 'to *lay* eggs'
> 
> ...


 


You could always say my snake released numerous mature ova today due to a constriction of the oviduct passing the ova to the anterior section of the reproductive system exiting through the cloaca.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 10, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> Crosswords and cryptic crosswords are a great way to learn how to spell. If you can't spell the word, the other words won't fit in correctly.  (unless you spell them wrong too :shock)


 
Not when the crosswords spell foetus as "fetus" and sulphur as "sulfer" etc 
I've been very disappointed with crosswords lately.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 10, 2007)

lozza said:


> Not when the crosswords spell foetus as "fetus" and sulphur as "sulfer" etc
> I've been very disappointed with crosswords lately.



haha that sounds as bad as the TV Week cross words. whenever i have looked at them there has been at least 2 spelling mistakes


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2007)

Actually the correct and scientific spelling of sulfur is in fact as I have done before. I argued it for about 3 minutes, and gave up...

Aluminium however has remained as aluminium in all countries except the America's where it is Aluminum.


----------



## mr black (Oct 10, 2007)

lozza said:


> Not when the crosswords spell foetus as "fetus" and sulphur as "sulfer" etc
> I've been very disappointed with crosswords lately.



'Sulphur' is actually 'Sulfur'


----------



## mr black (Oct 10, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Actually the correct and scientific spelling of sulfur is in fact as I have done before. I argued it for about 3 minutes, and gave up...
> 
> Aluminium however has remained as aluminium in all countries except the America's where it is Aluminum.



Beaten!


----------

